# what is deffernce between plumber&fitter



## bathula rana (Jan 19, 2012)

what is deffernce between plumber&fitter
pls explane me sir 
:furious:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

One brown arm.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

bathula rana said:


> what is deffernce between plumber&fitter
> pls explane me sir
> :furious:


One has a brain and the other one doesn't

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I'd rather play in the shoiter then be a fitter

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

One of them can bite his nails.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

one can do work anytime. the other only knows big pipe.

one gets laid off first.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

597-130=467....in Chicago thats the difference


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Around here a fitter works with a welder and does all the layout take offs and measurements !!! And the welder burns rod !!! Some welders fit ther own pipe!! All good plumbers are fitters!!!! But a fitter is just a fitter !!!


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

The difference is fall. Plumbers can do fitting, but fitters can't plumb, everything's flat.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

bathula rana said:


> what is deffernce between plumber&fitter
> pls explane me sir
> :furious:



Not to be mean, but your avatar photo looks like a mug shot. :laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

So...what am I when I do a boiler installation or replacment?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> So...what am I when I do a boiler installation or replacment?


A heating guy. :laughing:


----------



## xranger3rdbatt (Feb 14, 2012)

bathula rana said:


> what is deffernce between plumber&fitter
> pls explane me sir
> :furious:


A fitter dont hafta put his face where another man puts his arse.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

plumbers always have shiot on their mind and fitters have shiot for brains


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

One has a little black instruction book one has a big complecated ever changing, conterdicting legal document known has a code book.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> So...what am I when I do a boiler installation or replacment?


Working!:thumbup:


----------



## bathula rana (Jan 19, 2012)

thanks all member ....................


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I did pipe fitting for 2 years. Any Plumber that says a Pipe Fitter has no brains is either ignorant or blind, or has never done any pipe fitting them selves. 

The main difference between Plumbing and Pipe Fitting to me comes down to DWV systems. DWV piping is a different animal, but I guarantee _most_ pipe fitters could run gas piping or water piping with out any issues.


----------



## MacMech (Sep 15, 2011)

Around here if you are working on a heating system over 30 psi or a steam system you need a pipe fitter ticket.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

Killertoiletspider said:


> One brown arm.


 thats me...
the "senior plumber" keeps getting repipe projects. I keep getting sewer lines. I'm gonna call him pipe fitter from now on, he'll love that! (oh, he gets it, the whole talkin smack thing)


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

pipe is pipe as long as your not a sphinkter splitter I mean sprinkler fitter I got no problem with you ... Jjk seanny


----------



## bathula rana (Jan 19, 2012)

what about OIL FILD PLUMBER WORKS PROIRITY


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

A fitter will need to call a plumber someday............

A plumber will NEVER need to call a fitter.:yes:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

^^^

Unfortunately not entirely true...

Ever worked in a refinery? I don't mean to bash my fellow tradespersons but the house plumber is always easy to spot on those shut downs and is sadly the first to get his walking papers.

Out in Sarnia, the boys at nova corruna and chemfab etc... live for embarassing and exploiting plumbers in "fitter territory".


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I do! I do have a little black book! And it's right here on the computer desk.
But alas, I'm still a plumber. It seems like a lifetime since I had to fit for a welder. Oh, wait - it has been!


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Biggest plumbing job I ever was the foreman on, was a 10 story hotel, made from an old existing building. 1st time I ever run, such a large union job. I had lots of problems, with personalities, politics, safety issues, & so on, above & beyond the scope of actual work that had to be done.

The pipe fitter foreman was older, & much more experienced than me, & became my mentor. I don't think I would have ever been able to get through that job, without him. We had lots of long talks, & he was easy going, so he calmed me down, many times, & helped me look at things in a different light. And in the end, it was a huge learning experience for me.

He taught me a few tricks too, cuz I was not as experienced with larger piping. He helped me with stuff like rigging my piping & equipment, so it could be lifted up to each floor safely. He help me rig 2- 600 gal heaters, to be lifted up to 10th floor, with a crane, that our companies split cost on. Showed me some pipe supports, I didn't know even existed at the time, & so on.

And one of the things I remember him telling me one day, when I was overwhelmed, due to job & employees stress. I told him most of my guys, & the 1 girl I had, hate my guts for some reason. And I was not violent, or vicious, or confrontational, or any other thing I could think of, with any of them. I thought I was pretty easy going with them. I got every tool they requested,(within reason) even if I thought it was not necessary. Like the girl plumber had to have a big acetelyne torch & tank, for soldering 1/2", & 3/4" cop pipe, even though she could not carry it, on her own, cuz we were working on a raised floor, w/all piping below. (So a cart would not work.) So I had to carry it for her, & deal with all the refills, & carry them too, up several floors. 

He told me, don't worry, your out here to do a job, not make friends. He said if they all liked you, you wouldn't be doing your job.

So you won't hear me ever say anything bad about pipe fitters.


----------



## Plumbero007 (Feb 24, 2012)

One knows where to run the pipe.
the other knows why.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Two IQ points and chrome hubcaps.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

1 is for heat, & 1 is for sheet?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

This week I had the welder and his helper at my site running 4" and 3" gas pipe !!! I would not call ether of them a fitter, I took all the measurement and did all the layout from the prints and how I visualized it in my head!! So I guess I'm a fitter this week!!! Today il be running thread pipe to my guhs so still fitting Lol


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

U666A said:


> ^^^
> 
> Unfortunately not entirely true...
> 
> ...


Did pulp mill shutdowns for about 10 years, gate hire with a plumbing ticket. After about the 8th year, I stopped getting dirty looks from the real pipefitters.Now that I'm all grown up I've decided to write the test for steam/pipefitting. Just for shts n giggles. 

You can always tell a fitter by his size 50 pants and size 5 hat.


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

Patel: Learn to spell and then you may end up knowing the difference.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

wyefortyfive said:


> Patel: Learn to spell and then you may end up knowing the difference.


Smart people ask questions, stupid people are racist 
Which one are you?


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Smart people ask questions, stupid people are racist
> Which one are you?


My response had nothing to do with asking questions. Are you stupid or has the polluted air in Brooklyn made you illiterate?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Hmmmm Someone get lost trying to post on a complicated V-Bulletin Forum.... :laughing:


----------



## wundumguy (Apr 3, 2010)

bathula rana said:


> what is deffernce between plumber&fitter
> pls explane me sir
> :furious:


Plumbers and Pipefitters:

Both Plumbers and Pipefitters fit pipe. Both Plumbers and Pipefitters do project and service work.
Plumbing is primarily a residential-commercial trade; whereas, Pipefitting is primarily an industrial-commercial trade.

What Plumbers Mostly Do:

Work with pipes that carry potable water - water suitable for human consumption.
Potable water is piped to trim and is used by people for drinking, cooking, bathing, watering the lawn, etc.
Work with pipes that remove water and human waste from fixtures - water closet, urinal, basin, etc.
Most Plumbers work in an urban environment, though some do work in industry

Plumbers primarily install and service pipes, fixtures and trim.

Plumbers work with boilers that provide space or comfort heating, and sometimes, eg., pool boilers.
A "Plumber's boiler" is often a low pressure (eg., 30PSI) - low temperature (eg., 180F) hot water boiler system.
Plumbers work with furnaces that provide space or comfort heating, and sometimes bigger stuff, eg., cremation furnaces.
Plumbers work with small scale cooling equipment for comfort, eg., air conditioners and heat pumps.
Plumbers work with electric, and less with pneumatic control systems, often with binary and less with proportional controllers.

What Pipefitters Mostly Do:

Work with pipes that carry non-potable water, steam, food, chemicals, oil, gas - materials of production or processes.
Process material is piped to equipment and used in industrial processes such as refining oil, making chlorine, pasteurizing milk.
Work with pipes that remove industrial waste - tailings, condensate, reclamation, etc.
Most Pipefitters work in an industrial environment, eg., mining, utility, factory, while some work in commercial HVAC.

Pipefitters primarily install and service pipes, equipment and controls.

Pipefitters work with boilers that provide hot water and steam for industrial processes (process boilers), and heating boilers.
A "Pipefitter's boiler" is often a high pressure (eg., 1,000PSI) - high temperature (eg., 500F) steam or hot water boiler system.
Pipefitters work with furnaces that provide heat for industrial processes such as smelting iron and zinc.
Pipefitters work with large scale ventilation and cooling equipment for comfort and process, eg., air handlers, cooling towers, steam driven chillers.
Pipefitters work with electric, computerized and pneumatic control systems that involve binary, proportional, integral and derivative controllers.

SomeThoughts

Unless you live in a city that contains or is next door to many industries, eg., oil refinery, gas processing plant, automotive plant, pulp and paper mill, food processing plant, hydro electric dam, nuclear power plant, cogenerator, food processing factory, pharmaceutical manufacturer, chemical factory, fabrication shop, ship yard, brewery, distillery, etc., you're going to be doing a lot of traveling. Most industrial Pipefitters spend most of their career working away from home.

It can be hard on some families, yet ideal for others. There are some people, eg., long haul truck drivers, millwrights, miners, loggers, etc., that like the bigger bucks on the road and enjoy working away from home. The commercial side of Pipefitting is primarily commercial HVAC. So, unless you're interested in commercial HVAC or working away from home, Pipefitting probably isn't the trade for someone considering Plumbing.


----------



## bathula rana (Jan 19, 2012)

good explane thanks to u ...................


----------

